# SERVICE MANUAL??



## LaBeau (Nov 15, 2006)

Is there ANYONE out there who could hook me up w/ a copy applicable to a '89 HB Z24i???
Haynes just doesn't Freakin do it.... #$$#@@!!#$#% thanks...eric in salem, oregon


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think for something that old you may have to go to Nissan's website to order it.


----------



## LaBeau (Nov 15, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> I think for something that old you may have to go to Nissan's website to order it.


 yeah, but was hoping....... thanx for ur post......


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

What do you need out of it? I have an 88 FSM and live in Salem, too. Heh.


----------



## LaBeau (Nov 15, 2006)

*yo!- neighbor.......*



88pathoffroad said:


> What do you need out of it? I have an 88 FSM and live in Salem, too. Heh.


 sweeeeeeet, but mine's a z24i, bro........btw, 503-602-0394 eric later


----------



## LaBeau (Nov 15, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> What do you need out of it? I have an 88 FSM and live in Salem, too. Heh.


 gimme a call, I'd like to see the manual anyways.....I've replaced the head gasket, now have a few more issues w/ it . thanks, eric


----------

